# [APP] The Avengers Wallpapers



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Smali Edits

Source:: 














*Wallpaper App Contains 25 New, Custom Avengers Wallpapers. All Walls are done by me, except the last one where I took the movie poster & modded it into an Android Wallpaper, so if you use these or re-post somewhere else, please link back to this OP. Thank You.*
*Walls are sized 1440 x 1280 So they look great on the Galaxy Nexus, Most Tablets, & Devices with larger displays. For devices with smaller displays, you may need to unpack the app*, *pull & re-size the walls for your device**.*

*INSTALLATION*

*Download App*
*Place On Device's SD-Card*
*Install With Any File Manager*
*Enjoy*
**​


----------

